# לקראת החתונה מגלים את החברים האמיתיים.



## Tortia (30/1/13)

לקראת החתונה מגלים את החברים האמיתיים. 
שאחותי התחתנה אף אחת מהחברות שלה לא הגיעו לחתונה, כל אחת המציאה תירוץ: נאבדתי, נתקעתי, לא מצאתי וכ׳ו..
אחותי אמרה לי שאחרי החתונה היא הפסיקה לדבר עם כל מי שלא הגיעה לחתונה.
חשבתי שאצלי זה לא יהיה ככה.. גם החברה הכי טובה שלי שאני יודעת שהיא מאד בעייתית מרחפת ושקרנית כרונית לא חשבתי שתתנהג ככה...

אז זה התחיל כבר לפני חודש, שבמהלך החודש אני מתקשרת לחברה הכי טובה שלי לאחר שהודעתי לה שאני רוצה שהיא תהיה המלווה שלי בחתונה (היא הרווקה האחרונה שנשארה מבין החברות (מעניין למה)) היא אמרה כן בכיף אני מתרגשת וזה.. אחרי כמה ימים ועד היום היא פשוט מסננת אותי ברמות, לא עונה לטלפונים לא עונה ל sms לא ווטספ, כלום!
אמרתי לעצמי שאני לא מתקשרת אליה ואם היא לא תתקשר אלי שבועיים לפני אני לא מתכוונת להזמין אותה, ומדובר בחברת ילדות 18 שנה ליתר דיוק..

אתמול ידיד הכי טוב שלי (10 שנים) התקשר ואמר שהוא לא יוכל להגיע לחתונה.. השתתקתי, ממש לא ציפתי .. אמרתי לו שאני מאוכזבת כועסת וזה לחלוטין לא מקובל עלי.. שום תירוץ לא היה מקובל פה.
אמרתי לו מה אני יגיד לך תעשה מה שאתה חושב לנכון ומה שיותר חשוב לך.

שסיפרתי לאחותי היא אמרה לי אל תפתחי ציפיות לגבי אף אחת/ד שהיא הרגישה את זה על בשרה שכל החברות שלה כמעט ולא באו לחתונה בתירוצים מבישים.

בקיצר בנות, ממליצה לכם לקחת בחשבון את כל הבנות שנשואות עם ילדים/ בלי רכב/ עם רכב מקרטע/ שקרניות כרוניות/ מסננות וכ׳ו  בחשבון. ולשים אותם בשולחנות הספרים..


----------



## טלידביר (30/1/13)

עצוב לשמוע 
בנתיים לא זכיתי להברזות מזעזעות כאלה.
מקווה שלא יגיעו ברגע האחרון.


----------



## DIVUNE (30/1/13)

ומנקודת מבט אחרת.... 
אל תשפטי אף אחד. את לא יכולה לדעת מה עובר על חברה שלך, אולי היא מקנאה? אולי היא רוצה מאוד לשמוח בשמחתך ולחגוג איתך אבל פשוט לא מסוגלת כי זה עושה לה לא טוב? 
לפעמים יש דברים שאנחנו לא יודעים על האנשים שאנחנו אוהבים, בגלל שהם לא רוצים לשתף אותנו ואולי לפעמים מחכים שאנחנו נשאל אותם מה שלומם. 

אז נכון שניסית ליצור איתה קשר, והיא לא ענתה לך. תיהי את הבוגרת, תפסיקי להיות ילדה! אין שום סיבה לחתוך אנשים מהחיים רק בגלל שהם לא ענו לשיחה שלך. אם היא חברה כל כך טובה שלך שאת רוצה שהיא תהיה המלווה, אז כנראה יש לזה סיבה (הרי לא סתם היית נשארת חברה שלה 18 שנה).


----------



## Tortia (30/1/13)

אז לגבי החברה 
זאת חברה שהמון פעמים הפסקתי את החברות מיוזמתי כי הקשר היה בלתי נסבל..
היא היתה קובעת איתי באמצע הרחוב ולא מגיעה. וברור שלא עונה.
שהיינו קובעת באיזה מקום הייתי מתקשרת היא היתה עונה ואומרת שהיא כבר באיילון נגיד והייתי שומעת שהיא בחדר מדרגות... היא פשוט חשבה שאני מאמינה לשקרים שלה.. היא גם ממחזרת שקרים, נגיד הפעם הזאת שהיא אומרת שהיא כבר יצאה ואני שומעת שהיא יורדת במדרגות או את ההד של החדר מדרגות, זה דבר שחוזר על עצמו.

להיות הבוגרת? אני?
נראה לך הגיוני שבחורה בת 25 שקרנית פתולגית שמסננת שיחות באופן קבוע, היא היתה עושה את זה גם לידי לאנשים אחרים אגב.
וזה לא שהיא מסננת מאז שהודעתי לה שאני מתחתנת היא תמיד היתה כזו! זה בלתי נסבל! אני לא אסבול את זה יותר. ומה שסיפרתי פה זה רק על קצה המזלג דברים שהיא עשתה לי.


----------



## shira3121 (30/1/13)

אם ככה אז הקשר שלכן בעייתי בלי קשר לחתונה 
והחתונה היא רק תירוץ לניתוק. צר לי אבל היא כבר שנים לא באמת חברה שלך.


----------



## DIVUNE (30/1/13)

מסכימה גם


----------



## yulka303 (30/1/13)




----------



## מנגו חצוף (30/1/13)

שטויות 
אם חברה הכי טובה שלי לא מסוגלת לעמוד לידי ביום הכי חשוב לי בחיים כי היא "מקנאה" אז שלום על ישראל
וכבר זרקתי חברות על דיבור כזה נגוע

בין חברות לא צריכה להיות קינאה, אלא רק שמחה ואהבה הדדית, יש לי חברה הכי טובה שביום שהתארסתי והתחילו לי שרשרת של אירועים טובים היא קיבלה את נפילת חייה ונפלה לדכאונות (ללא קשר לאירוסים שלי, עברה טראומה משפחתית), ו-וואלה? אחרי חודש שהיא אספה את עצמה, יצאנו לחגוג, ועד היום כמה שקשה לה היא תמיד לצידי ולא משנה כמה אני עסוקה פי אלף ממנה אני תמיד לצידה. ככה צריך להיות חברות, לא לריב על כל שטות, אבל גם לא ליצור מכל שטות ריב


----------



## SimplyMe1 (30/1/13)

צודקת לגמרי 
אני חושבת שאם יש יותר מ3 פעמים דפוס התנהגות של סינון, תירוצים ושלל בלה-בלה לא הגיוני אז אני מנסה שוב להתקשר ולשלוח הודעה-שתיים אם הכול בסדר, אם אין תגובה והמשך סינון אני לא מתעמתת ואומרת "למה את לא עונה לי שוב ושוב, יש סיבה לזה?", ואני לא מהמתרפסות, אלא מורידה מגע כמעט לחלוטין. 
יש לי ים סבלנות באם יש לחברה קרובה איזושהי בעיה או תקופה בעייתית(לכולנו יש מתישהו כאלו, מסיבות כאלו ואחרות), אבל יש לי אפס סבלנות לסינונים ויחס צונן או חוסר יחס, אפילו בהחזרת טלפון או הודעה אחרי זמן מה.

(ואם היא חברה טובה הייתי מצפה שתשתף, כשתוכל, אם עובר עליה משהו, אפילו באופן כללי, וש"זה" לא מאפשר לה להתפנות אליי בשיחת טלפון בתקופה הקרובה).


----------



## riki23 (31/1/13)

אבל 
כשתתחתני, בטוח שתנתקי איתה קשר או תפחיתי את הפגישות, בטענה שבדיוק באים קרובים של בעלך, או שאת צריכה להסיע את חמותך, או ביום הולדת של חברה הזאת בדיוק יש לך אורחים ובעלך לא מוכן שתחגגי את היום הולדת שלך, כי צריך להכין עוגה לאורחים.
עברתי זאת. הייתה חתונה של חברתי , הטובה, למחרת הייתי צריכה לטוס לחו,ל, חתונה הייתה בעיר אחרת ולא היה לי רכב, עשיתי מאמץ כדי להגיע
, בלחץ חזרתי בלילה הבית ומשם לנתב"ג. כאשר חזרתי לארץ, החברה אפילו לא טרחה לברך אותי עם יום הולדתי, המפגשים בינינו הלכו והצטמצמו- פעם היא צריכה להסיע את חמותה, ופעם להמתין לבעחה, ופעם נוסעים לדודה של בעלה.
מאז אני עושה מה שנוח לי, אין מצב שאגיע לאירוע שלא נוח לי להגיע ומותר לי.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (1/2/13)

מסכימה עם הסייפא שלך 
אבל אל תשכחי שכשמישהי קרובה אליך חוגגת יומולדת, חתונה או כול אירוע אחר שאת מוזמנת אליו, את לא יודעת מה היחס שתקבלי אחרי..
לפני כן מאוד חשוב "לה" שתבואי, אולי אפילו תציע לך ללוות אותה ביום החתונה או לפחות להיות בחלק מההתארגנויות, תיעזר בך, ואת כחברה טובה וקרובה תעשי את המקסימום..רק שאחרי האירוע "הגדול שלה" היית מצפה שהיא תעשה את המאמץ להגיע ליומולדת שלך גם כן, וזו גם בקשה גדולה מדי כי היא גם בקושי עונה ואפילו מסננת.

אקרה לי עם חברה אחת מהצבא..לפני כן דיברנו כול יומיים בטלפון, היא מהטיפוסים המבריזים והמתרצים, אבל תמיד בשיחות חזרנו לדבר רגיל כאילו היא קבעה וביטלה 5 פעמים לפני כן......
אחרי החתונה שלה במאי היא נזכרה להגיד תודה שבועיים מהאירוע,הייתה בשוונג של העלאת תמונות חתונה לפייסבוק וגם יום למחרת כששלחתי לה שנהניתי ושאני מאוד שמחה בשבילם היא לא הגיבה בחזרה ורק אחרי שבועיים אמרה לי ממש תודה על המתנה(הצ'ק) וזהו..מאז כניסתה לחיי הנישואין קשה להשיג אותה כאילו הייתה ראש הממשלה והיא מסננת ומבריזה חופשי למרות שלמחרת היא תשלח לי סרטון מצחיק בווטסאפ אחרי ש"שכחה" שקבעה להגיע לת"א לא רחוק ממקום העבודה שלי והיא הבריזה...הכול רגיל אצלה בתירוצים....

אז את דפוס ההתנהגות המעצבן בנ"ל את יודעת רק בדיעבד. אחרי שאת משקיעה ונותנת מעצמך ומקבלת אצבע.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לשמחתי אני לא מרגישה בחוסרה יחסית למה שהיה ביננו קודם כי חוץ ממנה יש לי 4 חברות נפש אחרות בחיי.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (30/1/13)

אה אה.... ועוד משהו 
בנוגע ל 
"אם היא חברה כל כך טובה שלך שאת רוצה שהיא תהיה המלווה, אז כנראה יש לזה סיבה (הרי לא סתם היית נשארת חברה שלה 18 שנה)."

אז גם, אותה כותרת מלמעלה. 
יש נשים מוכות שנשארות בבית 20 שנה.
מה תגידי להן? בטוח יש שם אהבה אחרת לא היית נשארת שם 20 שנה?
יש הרבה סיבות למה להישאר בקשר 18 שנה, אבל לא תמיד אהבה היא אחת מהן.


----------



## DIVUNE (30/1/13)

לא צריך להגזים 
לא אמרתי שהיא אישה מוכה, חברה שהיא חברת אמת זה דבר אחר!
אם לא טוב לך בקשר, כל קשר, את לא חייבת להישאר בו, אני רק אומרת שאי אפשר לדעת מה עובר לבן אדם בראש זה הכל.


----------



## riki23 (31/1/13)

בדיוק 
מסכימה עם כל מלה.


----------



## FashionKitty (1/2/13)

חייבת להגיד 
שחברות אמיתיות - גם אם מקנאות, הן מתגברות על זה. ואת זה אני אומרת מניסיון. 
אני משתוקקת להיות אישה ובמערכת יחסים כבר שנים ארוכות. זה לא מונע ממני לשמוח בשביל החברה שלי שמצאה. זה לא מונע ממני להגיע לאירוע שלה. למה? כי אני מבינה שהעולם לא סובב סביבי.

ותכל'ס? אני מעדיפה להגיד לחברה שאני לא מסוגלת פיזית או רגשית להיות מלווה. ואם היא תכעס אז היא כבר ילדה, אבל אני לא חושבת שזה עדיין לעניין. זכותה להרגיש נבגדת. זה מוצדק במקרה הזה.


----------



## liran148 (2/2/13)

אז שתגיד את האמת לפחות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/1/13)

מנקודת המבט שלי 
קודם כל, אקדים ואומר שאני תמיד עושה מאמץ להגיע לאירועים של אחרים ולא קרה אפילו פעם אחת שחברה שלי התחתנה (גם אם היא לא הייתה החברה הכי קרובה) שלא הגעתי. 
גם בעלי כזה והאירועים היחידים שלא הגענו אליהם (והרבה פעמים אנחנו מגיעים בזוג) היו של אנשים רחוקים יותר שחשבנו שמזמינים אותנו כי לא נעים (יש בודדים כאלה). 

בחתונה, הייתה נוכחות יפה מאד של אנשים ורוב האנשים שהוזמנו הגיעו בסוף (הוזמנו בערך 360 אנשים, בסוף הגיעו 321 אנשים, כלומר, בערך 15% מהאנשים שקיבלו הזמנה לא הגיעו) ועדין היו כמה אכזבות. 

האכזבות שלנו היו - 
חבר של אורן שהיה במסיבת הרווקים ושכח את ההזמנה שלו שאל חבר אחר מה התאריך ואותו חבר אמר לו בטעות תאריך לא נכון - יום אחרי החתונה שלנו! לכן הוא לא הגיע. זו כנראה הייתה אי הבנה גדולה- אבל אורן רצה לראות את אותו חבר בחתונה שלו. 

חברה שציפיתי שתבוא אבל אמרה לי שיש לה אירוע אחר באותו יום גם של חברים ואח"כ מסתבר שהיא הייתה בהיריון ולא רצתה שיראו שהיא בהיריון. 

אני יצאתי לא בסדר כי הייתה חברה רחוקה יותר שידעתי שתשמח לבוא אבל שכחתי להזמין ובדיעבד, היא נפגעה ממני והרגשתי ממש רע עם זה. העניין הוא שחברה אחרת שלי, שיותר בקשר עם אותה חברה רחוקה אמרה לי ערב לפני החתונה- X מאד ציפתה לקבל הזמנה לחתונה שלך והתאכזבה שלא נתת לה (לא יכולת להגיד את זה קודם??? אם היא רק הייתה מזכירה לי - הייתי עושה מאמץ. זו חברה שאין לה פייסבוק ובדיוק הייתה לי תקלה בטלפון שנמחקו לי מספרים).

חברה ממש קרובה שלי שלא הגיעה למסיבת הרווקות בגלל שהייתה חולה ובן הזוג שלה לא הגיע לאירוע בגלל שהיו לו לימודים למחרת ואח"כ, בפעם הבאה שראיתי אותו, במקום להגיד מזל טוב הוא זרק עקיצה על התמונות שלנו במקדימים. למרות שידעתי שהיא מבריזנית ועוד לפני מסיבת הרווקות היו סימנים לכך שתבריז - עדין זה אכזב אותי, כי לא משנה כמה לא הייתי מכירה את הבנות במסיבת הרווקות שלה - הייתי עושה את כל המאמצים להגיע לשם! (לפני מסיבת הרווקות היא ניסתה לשכנע אותי שיהיו לי שתי מסיבות רווקות - אחת עם כל שאר החברות ואחת איתה ועם עוד חברה... הן לחצו עלי וזה מאד לא התאים לי כי לפני החתונה הלו"ז שלי היה מאד צפוף ולא היה לי זמן לעוד מסיבת רווקות וגם - רציתי שהן יבואו למסיבת הרווקות של כולן! בסוף החברה שכן הגיעה מבין השתיים מאד נהנתה וגם הכירה את החברות האחרות שלי והיה לה יותר כיף בחתונה!) היא נתנה לי הרגשה מאד לא נעימה שהיא רואה בחתונה שלנו נטל. 

עכשיו היא מתחתנת ואני מאד שמחה בשבילה. אבל... מאד מהר היא שכחה את ההתנהגות שלה סביב החתונה שלי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/1/13)

וחייבת להוסיף מילות עידוד! 
ביום עצמו, לא משנה מי יגיע ומי לא יגיע- את לא תרגישי בחסרונם. 
את תהיי כל כך מאושרת ותתמקדי במי שכן יגיע ויעשה לכם שמח- ולפעמים, מגלים אנשים חדשים שמפתיעים אותך!


----------



## Tortia (31/1/13)

תודה דניאל הם ממש טיפה בים החברים שלנו.. 
ככה שאני לא ארגיש בחסרונם ובסך הכל שאני חושבת על זה
החברה הזו סתם קנאית ועכשיו אני מבינה את זה..

ולגבי כל אלה שרשמו לי שאני מלכלכת עליה.. אני מבטיחה לכם אישית שבעוד כמה שני אני אכנס לפורום הזה כאשר יהיו לי 2-3 ילדים בעזרת השם ואני יספר לכם על אותה חברה מה מצבה כיום.. 
אף גבר לא יוכל לסבול אחת כזו והיא תישאר עוד המון זמן רווקה.


----------



## incognito1980 (31/1/13)

אנשים מרגישים מה דעתם של אחרים עליהם. אם זו דעתך על חברתך הטובה יותר, כביכול, אני יכולה להבין מדוע גם היא אינה ששה להיות שם עבורך. ואני מצטערת, אבל אינך קובעת מה גברים אוהבים או לא אוהבים, סובלים או אינם סובלים.


----------



## lanit (30/1/13)

מאוד מבינה אותך 
ומסכימה עם אחותך שצריך להנמיך ציפיות, ולו רק כדי שזה לא יעיב על האירוע הכ"כ משמח הזה.

ומאידך, אני יכולה לספר שכשאחת החברות הכי טובות שלי התחתנה, היה לי ברור שאני מלווה אותה ביום האירוע ולוקחת חופש מהעבודה וכל מה שצריך.
אחרי שהזוג קבע תאריך, הסתבר שלמחרת יש לי נסיעה לחו"ל מהעבודה. היה לי ברור שביום החתונה אני אצטרך לעבוד כדי לסגור קצוות לפני הנסיעה, והטיסה נקבעה ללילה שבין לבין (כלומר, היא התחתנה בראשון, ואני הייתי צריכה להיות בחו"ל כבר בשני).
התלבטתי מה לעשות, וביני לביני חשבתי שזה לא יהיה כזה נורא אם אני אפספס את האירוע. בכל זאת, יש עוד 400 אורחים, יהיו מספיק אנשים שישמחו את הזוג. אגב, בראיה רציונאלית אני עדיין חושבת כך, אבל ברור שמדובר כאן באירוע שהוא רגשי יותר, ולכן הטיעון הרציונלי הזה לא ממש רלוונטי.
בכל מקרה, כל ההתלבטות הזו העיבה על החברות שלנו בחודשיים שקדמו לחתונה. בסוף לא ליוויתי אותה באותו היום, והגענו לחתונה ונשארנו עד סביבות 11, וטסתי לפנות בוקר.
אגב, זו היתה אפיזודה בחברות שלנו, והיום היא עדיין אחת החברות הכי טובות שלי (ומהוותיקות- מכירות מגיל שלוש).
אז יכול להיות שכמוני, הן לא מבינות עד כמה חשוב לך שהן יהיו/ילוו. ויכול להיות שצריך לחשוב מחדש אם את רוצה להשאר בקשר עם חברה זו או אחרת.


----------



## לינושית (30/1/13)

שמחות וחברות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
קודם כל אני באמת מצטערת בשבילך שאנשים שקרובים אלייך והיה חשוב לך שיגיעו לחתונה לא מגיעים.

אבל יחד עם זאת הטון באופן כללי קצת צרם לי, אני יכולה להבין את האכזבה אבל אם באופן כללי את מתייחסת לחברה הכי קרובה אלייך כ" שקרנית כרונית" או הערות לגבי למה היא נשארה רווקה בצורה פוגענית עולה השאלה האם היא באמת קרובה אלייך או האם באמת אותה את רוצה לראות כמלווה שלך בחתונה. לי זה קצת תמוה למה את בוחרת בחורה שאת לא מכבדת אותה כמלווה.

באופן אישי אני יכולה להגיד שאני בחרתי להתחתן בפברואר כאשר אני ורוב החברים שלי סטודנטים ובשבילנו זאת תקופת מבחנים. חברה מאד קרובה שלי לא יכלה להתלוות אליי לחיפוש שמלת כלה או למדידות למרות שמאד הייתי רוצה שהיא תהיה איתי שם אבל זה מובן בגלל הלימודים, כמו כן גם לי כמה חברים הודיעו שהם לא יכלו להגיע לחתונה בגלל הלימודים. אני לא רואה קשר בין החתונה שלי לבין החברות, אם מישהו מרגיש שבשבילו זה עול להגיע אני מעדיפה שהוא לא יגיע ומי שרוצה שיבוא בשמחה ולא בגלל "שלא ירגיש נעים".


----------



## חובבת חוק (30/1/13)

סתם לשתף... 
שבועיים לפני החתונה שלי, הייתי במסיבת ברית מילה של ידיד טוב.
הכנסתי לכספת שלו צ'ק על סך 250 ש"ח.
לחתונה שלי, לא רק שהוא לא בא, הוא נזכר להודיע לי על כך ערב לפני החתונה בהודעת SMS שבגלל שיש לבת דודה של אשתו חתונה - הוא צריך לשמור על הילד בבית.
וככה הלכו להם 250 ש"ח לפח + ידיד טוב של שנים.

אנשים צבועים, אנשים יכולים להיות אכזריים, אבל הכי חשוב לדעת לא לקחת אותם ללב ולא לתת להם להרוס לנו את השמחה וההתרגשות.

מי של רוצה לבוא לשמוח בשמחתך - את לא תשמחי גם בשמחתו.
הגלגל מסתובב.


----------



## שרון של אופיר (30/1/13)

אפשר משהו מהצד של "המבריזנים"? 
אני כמעט ולא מגיעה לאירועים כאלו. גם של חברות טובות שלי.
אני לא הראשונה בחבר'ה שהתחתנה (אבל כן הראשונה שהיו לה ילדים). 

לנו אין כסף להביא לאירועים. אף פעם לא היה לנו, וזה לא משתפר בשנים האחרונות. בהתחלה של הקשר, ובזמן החתונה שלנו היינו שני סטודנטים, ואז ילד ראשון, ועוד שתי ילדות, והוצאות שהולכות וגדלות...
וכמה שאומרים שמי שחשוב לו שתבוא לא יסתכל על הסכום שתיתן, זו לא התחושה שאני מקבלת כשמזמינים אותי או כשהחברים שלי מדברים על האירועים הללו. (אמנם כבר סיימנו לדבר על חתונות ועברנו לבר-מצוות, אבל עדיין הדיבורים נשארו).

היו לנו הרבה דוגמאות:
כשחבר של בעלי (חבר ילדות. שמרו על קשר מעל 20 שנים) זרק לו אחרי החתונה שלו - באתם שני אורחים וכל מה שנתתם לנו זה 300 ש"ח? (מדובר באירוע לפני 10 שנים)
או שחברה שלי סיפרה לי כמה קשה היה להם לכסות את האירוע כי אורחים קמצנים נתנו להם צ'קים על סכומים שלא מכסים את המנה, ואני יודעת שאני הבאתי סכום נמוך כי זה כל מה שהיה לי באותו זמן, ויושבת ומתכווצת בכיסא.
או חברה אחרת שכל תקופת ארגון החתונה (שבה אני ליוויתי אותה תוך לקיחת חופשים על חשבוני מהעבודה) מספרת כמה הכל יקר וכמה היא מצפה לקבל מכל אורח בחתנוה, והרגשתי שאני כמו כספומט. אני ציפיתי מחברה, שיודעת מה המצב שלי, שתנהג בקצת יותר טקט בנושאים הללו, ובכל זאת תיתן לי הרגשה שהיא תשמח אם נבוא בכל מקרה.

ויש דוגמאות כמו שאני קוראת פה מידי פעם - אלו שלא מבינים כמה מסובך להגיע עם ילדים לאירוע (או עוד יותר מסובך להגיע בלעדיהם. במיוחד תינוקות קטנים, או שהאירוע רחוק ממקום המגורים).

בהמון מקרים כאלו אני מעדיפה להתנצל יפה ומראש, לא להגיע, ולתת מתנה קטנה אחרי האירוע, מאשר לבוא ולהרגיש לא נעים במהלך האירוע.

מצד שני - חברים שאני מחשיבה חברי אמת, אלו יודעים לתת לי את ההרגשה שבכל מצב הם ישמחו שאבוא, עם הילדים, בלי מתנה. רק שנבוא (חברה שלי החזירה לי את הצ'ק שנתנו להם לאירוע כי היא אמרה שזה נראה לה יותר מידי. למרות שזה היה סכום נמוך משמעותית מהמקובל באותה תקופה, ושעבורה חסכנו מראש כדי לתת מתנה).

בקיצור, אני לא אומרת שזה המצב בסיטואציות המתוארות מעלה. אני רק אומרת שלכל מטבע יש שני צדדים, ושכדאי לראות מה בהתנהגות שלכם מול החברות עשוי או עלול לגרום לחוסר רצון להגיע ולתירוצים.


----------



## Tortia (30/1/13)

לא תמיד זו הסיבה 
שנינו באים ממקומות שבו כסף יש ברוך השם וגם לחברים שלי ושלו יש כסף.
חוץ מחברה אחת שלי שגרה מאד רחוק והיא תגיע לחתונה גם אם היא תהיה בחלל והמצב שלהם גרוע ביותר! אני מודעת לזה! וזה לא מעסיק אותי! אני לא רואה באנשים צ׳קים מהלכים! אני מודעת לזה שנצא בנזק קל ומצפה לקראת זה! אני כן יתאכזב אם חברות לא יגיעו בגלל הנושא הכספי.


----------



## DIVUNE (30/1/13)

טוב לשמוע - גם אני הייתי ככה 
מה שחשוב זה למצוא את הדרך ליידע את החברות והחברים בזה - לתת רמזים שלא משנה הכסף שרק רוצים שיבואו לשמוח בשמחתי. כל הזמן אמרתי את זה לכולם, כולל משפחה - ובאמת שלא שינה לי אם היו מביאים 100 שקלים או 300... ולא אני לא מליונרית של כסף, אבל מיליונרית של אהבה. 

עזבי אותך מהחברה הזאת, אם את מרגישה צורך לנתק איתה קשר כנראה שזה מה שאת צריכה לעשות. רק תחשבי פעמיים אם כדאי לך לוותר עליה בהינף יד בתקופה כזאת בחיים שלך. כי אם היא לא תהיה בחתונה ואח"כ יסתבר לך שעברה עליה תקופה לא טובה בחיים (לא עלינו, אלף אלפי הבדלים, לי קרה אותו דבר עם חברה שאימא שלה חלתה בסרטן השד והיא פשוט לא סיפרה לאף אחד והתרחקה!) - את תצטערי על זה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/1/13)

אנשים יכולים להתנהג מאד לא יפה 
הגישה הכללית שלי היא - מקבלים מתנה, אומרים תודה! לא מתלוננים. 

אני הייתי בסיטואציה דומה עם מישהי מהלימודים שלי שסיפרה לבנות שהיו חברות שלה (סטודנטיות!) שהיא מקווה שלא יהיו קמצנים שיביאו פחות מ-350 ש"ח לאדם! זה היה לפני 6 שנים לפחות, אולי יותר. כשהתייעצתי עם אחותי היא אמרה לי ממרום ניסיונה, שאני לא צריכה לשלם על הגחמות שלה (להתחתן במקום מאד מאד יקר...). בסוף הבאתי מתנה יפה ומכובדת - אבל לא עמדתי בסטדנרט המינימאלי שלה ובואי נגיד שקיבלתי הערה מאד לא נעימה. 

אגב, לחתונה שלי היא לא הוזמנה כי לא היינו בקשר ואני לא מאמינה ב"גביית חובות".


----------



## הבשית (31/1/13)

גם לי זה קרה! 
רק שאני החלטתי שלא ללכת לחתונה, היות שהכלה (שהייתה מכרה, ולא ממש חברה) ציינה בפני לפני החתונה שהיא מקווה שהאורחים לא יתקמצנו ויביאו מספיק כסף בשביל שהיא תוכל לצאת לירח דבש.
אני באותה התקופה הייתי סטודנטית תפרנית לחלוטין, והחלטתי שאין סיכוי שאני מבזבזת ערב שלם והוצאות על נסיעה ומתנה לחתונה הזאת.


----------



## ליאתי84 (30/1/13)

ואולי זו ההרגשה שלך רק כי קצת לא נעים לך 
מתחתנים בדרך כלל יודעים לעשות את החישובים שלהם.
חברים שלך מכירים אותך ויודעים מה המצב שלך וברור שאם הם עושים אירוע שעולה 500 שח לאדם ומזמינים אותך הם לא מצפים שתממני את המנה והם ידעים לחשב שהם יפסידו בחתונה כזו.
ועדיין הם מזמינים אותך שתשמחי בשבילם, תאכלי, תרקדי, תצאי קצת מהבית.
יש להורים שלי חברים שעדיין ״חייבים״ לי מתנה מהבת מצווה שלי
מעולם לא שאלנו אותם מה עם זה או נתנו להם הרגשה רעה
להיפך היה לנו ל כך חשוב שהם יגיעו שאבא שלי מימן להם מונית הלוך וחזור וידע שהם יגיעו בלי מתנה,
גם לחתונה הוא אמר להם לבוא בלי מתנה ושהוא יעזור להם במימון הנסיעות.
אני יכולה לספר לך שלאמא שלי יש דודה אשר הביאה לנו מתנה לאירוע משפחתי 100 שח
אנחנו התחננו אליה שתקח את הכסף חזרה, אנחנו יודעים שזה 100 שח שיצאו מהפה שלה באותו חודש
העובדה שהיא הגיעה בשלושה אוטובוסים ריגשה אותנו הרבה יותר מציקים כבדים בהרבה שקיבלנו מדודים אחרים (עברו מאז 17 שנים ואני עדיין זוכרת לה שהיא היעה לאירוע בשלושה אוטובוסים וחסכה מהפה שלה בשביל לתת לנו מתנה).
גם בארוע שלי יש לי בת דודה שאני הבטחתי שאני אקנה לה בגדים על מנת שהיא תלבש בגד חדש ויפה 
רק שתבוא ותעשה אותי שמחה, אני יודעת שהיא ובני ביתה לא באמת יכסו את המנה שלהם ואני לא מצפה או רוצה שהם יעשו זאת, ההחלטות שלי לא צריכות לגרום להם לחסוך מהפה שלהם.
לא הכל זה כסף בחיים, ולפעמים אנשים באמת רק רוצים שתבואי ותשמחי אותם.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (30/1/13)

ריגשת


----------



## Anna Karenina (31/1/13)

את מקסימה אמיתית! (וגם משפחתך, כמובן). 
איזה יופי לקרוא כזו הודעה, ממש מחמם את הלב - אולי בשל הייחודיות שבה, לצערי, בעידן של ימינו.


----------



## ronitvas (31/1/13)

עשית לי צמרמורת - כל הכבוד! 
אבל אני מבינה גם את הצד השני, ונתקלתי לא פעם בתגובות ממש מעליבות ולא יפות.
כך שזה לא תמיד, לצערי, רק בהרגשה האישית!


----------



## שרון של אופיר (31/1/13)

אני שמחה לקרוא את ההודעה שלך 
גם לי יש חברות שהרגשתי שרוצות שאבוא. ובטח שלא אבוא לבד אלא עם כל המשפחה (אנחנו יחד חמישה), ושנבוא בלי שום מתנה - רק שנבוא.
ויש את אלו שאומרות שנבוא, אבל אני מקבלת את התחושה שנבוא עם מתנה מכובדת "שתכסה" את ההוצאה עלינו.
ויש גם את אלו שתוך כדי שיחות לפני האירוע (או אחריו) מספרים לי כמה אנשים קמצנים ונותנים מתנות בסכומים נמוכים.

זה כל כך משמח לקרוא על אלו שיודעים לתת את ההרגשה שהמתנה הכי טובה היא הנוכחות של האדם, ולא המעטפה שהוא מביא.


----------



## DDN (31/1/13)




----------



## incognito1980 (31/1/13)

כל הכבוד לחברה שהחזירה את הצ'ק 
זו חברת אמת. זכית.


----------



## yael rosen (1/2/13)

קשה לי עם מה שכתבת 
קשה לי להאמין שאנשים אומרים דברים כאלו,
זה מכעיס אותי, זה מאכזב, וזה מבזה את יום החתונה שלהם בעיני.

אני חייבת לומר לך שאם מישהו היה אומר לי דברים כאלו (באתם שני אורחים וכל מה שנתתם לנו זה 300 ש"ח?) הוא לא היה שומע ממני יותר לעולם.
אובדן הצפון ואובדן המשמעות של יום החתונה ואנשים יוצאים מדעתם ושוכחים שהמוזמנים נותנים **מתנה**. אז נכון שהשתרשה כאן נורמה של כיסוי החתונה, אבל זה לא מחויב מציאות.
אני לא הזמנתי צ'קים, אני הזמנתי אנשים לחתונה שלנו, שיהיו איתי ברגע מרגש ויפה, ושמחתי על כל פנים, על כל חיבוק, על כל מחמאה שקיבלתי מהם ולראות שהם נהנו איתנו, מחמם יותר מכל שקל שיביאו.
אני לא אתחסד, גם אני בניתי לגמרי על המתנות (כי אין סטודנטים שיכולים לממן לבד חתונה, אל תספרו לי את זה בבקשה)
אבל החלטתי מראש על ממוצע של 250 לאדם, והתבססתי על זה. חברים או משפחה עם מעט כסף, שהביאו כפי יכולתם - שימחו אותנו באותה מידה כמו אלו שיכלו להביא יותר.

חיים בחברה קפיטליסטית גורמים לנו לפעמים לראות רק את צד הרווח וההפסד ולשכוח משמעות. זה מעצבן אותי נורא.
ואני מרחמת על מי שכל יום החתונה שלו סובב סביב חשבונאות וכסף.. הם מפסידים כל כך הרבה.

תודה על מה שכתבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה לא רק אמיץ, גם חכם ומפקח.


----------



## awit1 (30/1/13)

כ"כ מבינה אותך, גם לי היו כמה כאלה... 
והיום אני יכולה לומר לך שעם רובן/ם אין לי קשר. 

ויש אחת מיוחדת המיוחד שלה גם לא אשכח ולא אסלח. 
התחתנתי ביוני האחרון ועד עכשיו גם לא טרחה להרים טלפון.

החתונה מראה לנו מי אלה החברים האמיתיים באמת ועל מי חבל לבזבז את הזמן. 

מה שלא יהיה ומי שלא יגיע או תגיע תהני מהערב הזה, כי מסתיים כ"כ מהר, אל תתני לזה להשפיע עלייך.
שיהיה לך בהצלחה


----------



## ליאתי84 (30/1/13)

אני חייבת להגיד שאני מאמינה שיחס גורר יחס 
לא נעים לי להגיד לך אבל היחס שאת מפגינה כלפי אותה חברה בפוסט הזה לא מראה שמגיע לך יותר מדי
אני עדיין לא התחתנתי אבל בחתונות של חברות וחברים שלי תמיד הייתי שם
כשביקשו את עזרתי בליווי, בעצה, בעזרה עם ההכנות, בייעוץ תמיד הייתי שם בשביל החברים שלי
ועד עכשיו הם מוכיחים לי לחלוטין שהם שם בשבילי
תעשי קצת בדק בית
לי אישית היו כמה משפטים בפוסט הזה שממש צרמו לי בעיניים


----------



## Tortia (31/1/13)

מה מציק 
זה שאמרתי שמעניין למה היא רווקה?
תחשבי על זה שהיא יוצאת עם מישהו נגיד שבועיים שלוש, ויום אחד הוא מתקשר וממש בלי סיבה היא מסננת אותו ועוד יום ועוד יום ואז ביום הרביעי היא מוכרת לו איזה שקר כלשהו ואחרי חודש זה קורה שוב!
היא משחקת משחקים בלי סוף אז הגיוני שהיא נשארה רווקה אחרונה מבין קבוצה של 8 בנות נכון?

וכן היא שקרנית פתולגית ברמה גבוהה מאד 
אני אגיד לך למה היא מתנהגת איתי ככה כי היא יודעת שעלי היא לא יכולה לשקר כי אני מכירה אותה יותר ממה שהיא מכירה את עצמה!
שאר החברות שלה פשוט קונות את השקרים שלה פעם אחר פעם ( אגב בבית ספר עשו עליה פעם חרם בגלל השקרים שלה) וזה לימד אותה לקח לזמן מוקצב ואז שוב חזרה לשקר.

הבעיה אצלה מותק לא אצלי.


----------



## HadarGulash (31/1/13)

מצטערת, אבל הבעיה היא ועוד איך אצלך... 
אני מחזקת את זו שהגיבה לפני, ורק בגלל שעל חברה לא מדברים בצורה כזאת. אם ככה את מרגישה כלפיה, למה את עדיין חברה שלה?
כי להיות חברה של מישהי, ולכלך עליה בצורה כזאת מאחורי הגב זה הכי מלוכלך שיש. מצטערת, אבל לא הייתי רוצה חברה כמוך, זה היה פוגע בי מאוד.

אני לא אומרת שהיא בסדר או לא בסדר, פשוט כי אני לא מכירה אותה ואין לי שום זכות לשפוט...אולי יש סיבה לדרך בה היא מתנהגת? אולי עבר עליה דבר או שניים שגרם לה להיות ככה? אם היית חברת אמת כנראה היה יותר אכפת לך למה היא מתנהגת ככה ולא עצם העובדה שהיא מתנהגת ככה.

חס וחלילה שלא יישמע שאני אומרת שאת בנאדם רע, אני לא אומרת ולא חושבת את זה, פשוט כי אני לא מכירה אותך גם כן, אבל שווה לך באמת לעשות בדק בית, להבין למה את חברה שלה אחרי כל הדברים הקשים שאת אומרת נגדה? אולי גם את היית לא בסדר? קשה לי להאמין שהיא האשמה היחידה...זה פשוט אף פעם לא ככה. בדיוק כמו בקשר זוגי.


----------



## Tortia (31/1/13)

אני לא מלכלכת מאחורי הגב היא יודעת את זה 
כל מה שאני רושמת פה אני אומרת לה בפנים.

ותאמיני לי שהיא צריכה אותי יותר מאשר אני אותה
ואת יודעת מה תוך כדי השיחות פה אני באמת מבינה שהיא לא חברה ואני לא צריכה להיות איתה בקשר, אגב כל החברות המשותפות שלנו אומרות לי לנתק איתה את הקשר כי היא לא בן אדם.

עזבי את לא מבינה כנראה מה זה, כל פעם לקבוע איתך והיא מאחרת בשעה או שעתיים את פשוט לא מבינה מה זה...
לא לענות לטלפון באופן קבוע! לשקר כל הזמן !!! כל הזמן!!!!!

מי צריך חברות כמוהה! השרשור פה חתם לי את הנושא שאין לי מה להזמין אותה.


----------



## HadarGulash (31/1/13)

להגיד לה את זה בפנים זה לא יותר טוב... 
זה לא יותר טוב לא בקטע שעדיף שתשקרי, אלא בקטע של את לא אמורה לחשוב מחשבות כאלה נוראיות על חברה טובה שרצית שתהיה מלווה שלך, רק אל תתפלאי למה היא מסננת אותך אח"כ...כנראה זה פשוט יחס גורר יחס כמו שנאמר לפני. היא עיצבנה אותך, את היית רעה אליה, אז היא עוד יותר עיצבנה אותך וסיננה אותך...וכך הלאה..
והדבר הכי טוב שאת יכולה לעשות כרגע זה באמת לנתק קשר, ולחשוב מה את לומדת מהמקרה הזה לגבי שאר החברויות שלך.


----------



## riki23 (31/1/13)

זה 
שהיא רווקה, זה לא עניינך בכלל, יש הרבה רווקות שעולות על הרבה נשואות.
קחי בחשבון שמצב משפחתי הוא מצב משתנה, כפי שהופכים מרווקה לנשואה, מנשואה לגרושה.


----------



## אשה מרציפן (31/1/13)

אורחת עם מבט מהצד 
אני עוד לא התחתנתי, אבל "חיתנתי" חברות טובות והייתי עדה למקרים דומים. מצאתי את עצמי במצב בו ארגנתי מסיבת רווקות שזכתה לניסיון טרפוד עז מצד מישהי  שהכלה החשיבה כחברה טובה, יצא לי לשמוע לכלוכים מצד "חברה" שכללו הצהרה שהחתונה היא טעות ושאין מה לתת צ'ק נדיב כי גם ככה הם יתגרשו מהר (ברור שזה נבע מקנאה, נכון?), יצא לי לראות חברות שמבריזות ממסיבת רווקות עם נימוקים מטופשים וברגע האחרון, מה שגם פגע בכלה וגם באורחות האחרות שהיו צריכות לשלם יותר כסף...

מה שאני לא מצליחה להבין עד היום זה את אותן כלות - ונתמקד בשתיים ספציפיות, שאחרי הקטעים האלו עוד המשיכו לקרוא לאותן בנות חברות. אני הייתי מנתקת קשר עם מישהי שהייתה מנסה לטרפד לי את מסיבת הרווקות או שהייתה מבריזה, אני הייתי מנתקת קשר עם מי שהייתה מנסה להפריד ביני ובן בן זוגי, כולל רגע לפני החתונה (זה קרה בשני המקרים האלו אגב) ומפיצה שמועות ש"לכדתי" אותו ונכנסתי להריון למרות שהוא לא רצה (קרה במקרה אחד וכמובן שזה היה שקר גס). אותן שתי בחורות לא רק שנשארו בקשר, היה נראה שהן חיפשו תירוצים בשביל אותה חברה שעשתה כל כך רע, כשהתירוצים היו באמת עלובים. כמובן שהדברים האלו חזרו על עצמם כשהבנות הגיעו למעמד של ברית... ושוב הן הבליגו. 

מה אני מנסה להגיד? שצריך לדעת להעיף חברים, ולהבין שמי שמתנהגת בצורה מסוימת היא לא חברה, ומי שלא מסוגלת לשמוח בשמחתך ובמקום לפרגן הורסת לך, אין לך מה להיות איתה בקשר וגם לא לנסות להבין.  ברוב המקרים יהיו סימנים לכך לפני החתונה. חברים צריך לדעת לבחור, ולפעמים עדיף שיהיו פחות חברים, מאשר חברים מזיקים ומרעילים שכאלו.


----------



## shira3121 (31/1/13)

רק הערה על מסיבות הרווקות 
יצא לי להתקל בהמון מקרים של הזמנה של בנות למסיבת רווקות שלא הבינו למה מישהי שהן לא ראו שנתיים מזמינה אותן למסיבת רווקות שלה. לדעתי יש לא מעט אנשים שלא יודעים להבדיל בין מכרים לחברים או חברים שפעם היו חברים והיום כבר לא ומזה נובעות כל האי הבנות ומפחי הנפש.


----------



## אשה מרציפן (31/1/13)

זה הגיוני, אבל זה לא היה המקרה 
ולא סתם כתבתי שהיה מדובר במישהי שהכלה הגדירה כחברה מאוד טובה, והן לא נפגשו פעם ב... אלא היו בקשר הדוק. מסוג החברות שהיו הראשונות לשמוע על הצעת הנישואין ונתנו עצות לחתונה. למעשה, היה מדובר במישהי שהיה מצופה ממנה שתהיה שותפה פעילה בארגון מסיבת הרווקות, אם לא תארגן אותה בעצמה - ולא רק שזה לא קרה היא הבריזה ברגע האחרון...


----------



## riki23 (31/1/13)

ואני 
מדגישה שזכותן המלאה לא להגיע, מהיכן את ודעת מה הנסיבות? לא כולם אוהבים אירועים, לא לכולם מתאים, ולא לכולם יש כסף.


----------



## אשה מרציפן (1/2/13)

אם קראת את ההודעה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
בטח ראית שלא כתבתי על מוזמנים שלא הגיע לחתונה, אלא ב"חברה" שניסתה לטרפד מסיבת רווקות, "חברה" שהבריזה ממסיבת הרווקות ברגע האחרון ו"חברה" שניסתה להפריד בין בני הזוג שהתחתנו. זה לא קשור לאהבת אירועים או לכסף, ולפרגן לא עולה שקל, וגם אם לא לפרגן - לפחות להיות בשקט ולא להתאמץ להרוס למישהי שאת טוענת שהיא חברה שלך שמתחתנת. יש דבר שנקרא התנהגות חברית, ובמקרה הזה לא היה ברור לי למה כל אחת מהצדדים נשארה בקשר עם השנייה.

אגב, צ'קים ניתנו במקרים האלו, ודיי נדיבים.


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (31/1/13)

זה נקרא חברות??? ממש לא ! 
ואני לא מדברת עליהן/ם אני מדברת עלייך .
איזה מין חברה א-ת אם ככה את מדברת עליהן?? (רווקה-מעניין למה, שקרנית מאוד בעייתית) 

עשו בשכל שהן מבריזות לך. לפחות הן לא עיוורות.


----------



## Tortia (31/1/13)

בטח את בעצמך שקרנית ומבריזנית 
יש לי עוד ים חברות והיא כולה טיפה בים הזה.. 
עיקר ההודעה פה לא היה ממש עליה אלה על דרך אגב.
יותר חבל לי שהידיד הכי טוב לא יכול להגיע כי הוא סוג של ספק מסויים בחתונות אז הוא כבר קבע עם זוג אחר..


קיצר רשמתי הרבה דברים לרשום לך אבל מחקתי כי אתה לא שווה את מה שאני ארשום לך.


----------



## riki23 (31/1/13)

ולמה 
את תוקפת את כולם? למה את חושבת שכולם חייבים לך? מותר לנו לא להגיע לחתונות, אני לא אוהבת אירועים, לכן משתדלת כמה שפחות להגיע לאירועים.


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (31/1/13)

למה שקרנית? הנה דווקא אמרתי לך בדיוק את מה 
שאני חושבת. אז כנראה אני לא שקרנית. ואם אני לא רוצה להגיע לאירוע אני אומרת - כך שגם מבריזנית אני לא. 

שמחה שיש לך ים חברות, אם כך למה את מתעקשת על חברה שאת לא אוהבת?


----------



## DDN (31/1/13)

יש לנו כנראה הגדרה שונה של המונח חברים 
החברות שאת מתארת, שלך ושל אחותך, וגם הידיד שלך - לא נשמעים כ"כ חברים. 

כשאבא שלי נפטר, הודעתי לידידה אחת שלי בסבב הטלפונים, תוך חצי שעה היא הייתה אצל אמא שלי בדירה (וידעתי שהיא עסוקה), ולא רק זה, היא הרימה את החברים שלי, גם כאלו שהיא לא הייתה בקשר איתם (השיגה את הטלפונים שלהם בדרכים לא דרכים) והדירה התמלאה חברים. 

כשאמא שלי הייתה צריכה עזרה מתישהו, אחד החברים שלי יצא מהעבודה, והגיע לעזור. אלו חברים. 

חברים תמיד נמצאים כשאתה צריך אותם, ומשתדלים להיות כשאתה רוצה אותם. 
אלו שנעלמים - הם לא חברים.


----------



## Tortia (31/1/13)




----------



## Mitmit101 (31/1/13)

נשמעת חברה נוראית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא הייתי מזמינה אותה 
מי צריך חברות כאלה רבאק


----------



## eliz88 (31/1/13)

גם אצלנו התחילו להביא תירוצים...אבל!!!! 
אני דיי לחצתי,ונורא היה חשוב לי שכאלה חשובות לי יבואו,וגם הצד החברי של החתן,היה חשוב לו שחברים מסויימים יבואו....

ואמרנו אם זה בקטע של כסף (בסופו של דבר זה התירוץ הגדול!)

אז שלא יביאו כלום,ואנחנו לא מצפים ורוצים לראות שקל....וכן הם בסוף הגיעו,וכן חלקם לא הביאו כלום,או הביאו 100 שקל...והרגשנו מובכים שאת ה100 שקל האלה הם בכלל הביאו!

שרוצים באמת שישמחו איתנו בחתונה!!! וזה לא שהיו מעט מדי אנשים,אז נתעקש על אותם חברים.

וכן בחתונה צריך לקחת בחשבון שאנשים יאמרו שהם לא יוכלו להגיע כי לא מסתדר להם בחיים עכשיו לבוא לחתונה שלכם..אז בסדר שלא יבואו....

זו סה''כ חתונה,יש גם אנשים שלחתונה באו ואז אחר כך נעלמים,
אז ? 

צריך לדעת לשמור על החברים הטובים שכן יש..וגם לא להעלב יותר מדי מכל סירוב.


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (31/1/13)

אני לא מבינה 
אמרת ל"חברים" שלך שאם זו בעיה כספית שלא יביאו כלום ואז כשהביאו 100 שקל כעסת שזה כל מה שהביאו??????

לפחות אל תסתרי את עצמך ואז תופתעי שאנשים מקשיבים לך ועושים מה שאת מבקשת (שהעיקר שיבואו)


----------



## ronitvas (1/2/13)

אני דווקא הבנתי 
שאפילו ה- 100 שקלים הביכו אותה, כי היא ממש לא ציפתה מהם למתנה....


----------



## ילדה טובה של הפורום (1/2/13)

אוי סורי סליחה


----------



## lanit (31/1/13)

וגם נזכרתי במקרה הפוך 
של חברה מהלימודים שהזמינה אותי לחתונה. באתי עם בן זוגי היקר, לא הכרנו אף אחד, ובגלל שהיינו סטונדטים היה לנו קשה לשים מה שרצינו, אבל לדעתי באמת "כיסינו" את המנה.
אחרי החתונה לא שמענו ממנה יותר, והיא הגדילה לעשות ואף מחקה אותי מהפייסבוק שלה...


----------



## yael rosen (31/1/13)

מה?!? למה היא מחקה אותך? 
זה לא קשור לחתונה, אני מקווה..


----------



## lanit (1/2/13)

וואלה, לא יודעת 
באמת.
היא למדה איתי במשך שנה, ובמהלך השנה הזו הכירה את בן זוגה. במהלך השנה נפגשנו איתו פעם אחת, ובואי נגיד שהיחסים לא בדיוק... פרחו...
אז אולי זה קשור, אני לא יודעת. חבל לי כי מאוד אהבתי אותה, אבל בפעמים שניסיתי לדבר איתה בטלפון זה לא כ"כ עבד, והיא גם לא יזמה קשר.
ואז פתאום יום אחד... שמתי לב שהיא לא בין החברים שלי.
זו הסיבה שאני לא מוחקת אנשים מהפייסבוק שלי, כי אני שונאת להיות בצד שמוחקים אותו. מקסימום, תמיד אפשר לעשות הייד לפוסטים של מישהו, ו/או להוסיף לקבוצת מידור שלא יראו מה אני מפרסמת (כמו שיש לי לאנשים מהעבודה).


----------



## yael rosen (31/1/13)

נקודת המבט שלי וקצת סיפורים 
מדהים לראות כמה אמוציות מוציא השרשור על הנושא הזה... כנראה שזאת נקודה רגישה אצל כולנו.

אני רוצה לספר לכן/ם על שני מקרים שקרו בחתונה שלי וככה להסביר מה דעתי בנושא:

חברה מהלימודים, שהייתה קרובה אליי ואני אוהבת מאוד, לא הגיעה למסיבת הרווקות המאוד מצומצמת שלי ואז הודיעה לי בסמס שהיא לא תגיע לחתונה כי היא מעבירה את הדירה שלה באותו יום.
עכשיו.. תראו.. זה לא שאי אפשר להעביר דירה יום קודם או יום אחר כך, ואין ספק שזה לא היה לי נעים כשקראתי את זה, אבל..
החתונה שלי הייתה מרכז החיים שלי, לא של אחרים, ואני יכולה ממש להבין את המעמסה, גם זו הכלכלית וגם ההסחבות למקום רחוק, בטח כשאין רכב זמין.
ואני כל הזמן מזכירה לעצמי - כולו אירוע שבו אני ובין זוגי מצהירים על זוגיות.. נכון שזה מרגש אותנו וכיף לנו, אבל לא מחויב מציאות שהיא תסחב לשם רק בשביל זה. 
אני לא רוצה לנתק איתה קשר. כרגע היא לא מדברת איתי, אני מניחה שלא נעים לה, אבל אני בהחלט מתכוונת לנסות לגרום לה להרגיש שזה ממש בסדר מצידי. שאין טינה. אני באמת מאמינה שאם אי אפשר להגיע, לא צריך להזיז עולמות בשביל זה, החברות שלנו לא נקבעת לפי זה, ואני עדיין אוהבת אותה מאוד.

לעומת זאת - 
החברה הכי טובה שלי עוד מהתיכון נתבקשה להיות המלווה שלי, וענתה בשמחה ובהתרגשות שכן. 
לא ציפיתי ממנה שהחתונה שלי תהיה במרכז מעייניה, ושהיא תיזום דברים ולכן ביקשתי עזרה קונקרטית (ביום הזה והזה אני עושה ככה וככה, אם יש לך זמן אני אשמח לעזרה). 
היא תמיד ענתה שתבוא, ולא באה אפילו פעם אחת (לפני החתונה ראיתי אותה רק כשבאתי לתת לה הזמנה). 
יומיים לפני החתונה הבנתי שהיא לא מתכוונת להגיע בבוקר של החתונה לעזור בהתארגנות (למרות שרציתי נורא).. 
ולכן ביקשתי שתגיע בבוקר לשים את פתקי ה"בתיאבון" שהכנתי על השולחנות (חברה אחרת הייתה שם מ8 בבוקר לשים את העיצוב שהכנו).
בדיעבד גיליתי, שהיא באה ושמה את הפתקים שביקשתי, אבל נסעה משם לפני שבאנו בשביל... are you ready for this?
לקנות לבן זוגה בגדים, כי היא לא אהבה את הבגדים שהוא לבש באותו יום.. היא לא הייתה בקבלת הפנים והגיעה ישר לחופה.. (להזכיר שוב שביקשתי ממנה להיות המלווה שלי)
למזלי האינסופי, חברה אחרת קלטה מהר מאוד מה קורה והתגייסה (היא ובעלה) לעזרה. אין לי מושג מה הייתי עושה בלעדי שני המדהימים האלו שעטפו אותנו בכל כך הרבה אהבה ועזרה באותו יום. 
לגבי ההיא שהלכה, שהבטיחה ולא קיימה, ניסיתי ליצור איתה קשר אחרי החתונה כדי שנשב לדבר, בלי כעס, רק כדי להבין מה קרה, היא הבטיחה שנפגש ולא חזרה אליי.
ואני חושבת יש גבול לכמה אני יכולה לרדוף אחרי מישהי..
אני אולי אדם קטן (כנראה), אבל קשה לי לסלוח
לא כי החתונה שלי הייתה מרכז היקום כולו, אלא כי הציפייה היא יחסית לקשר שיש לי עם האדם, ואותה תפסתי כמישהי שתהיה שם יותר מאחרים.. 
אולי יום אחד זה יעבור לי ויהיה קצת פחות מכאיב. אולי לא.


----------



## Bobbachka (31/1/13)

אחחח יעלי, את פשוט נשמה טובה... 
כיף לדעת שיש אנשים שחושבים כמוך, באמת.
גישה כל כך מפוקחת ואוהבת בריות!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (1/2/13)

נכון, העניין הוא לא האירוע ושהוא מרכז החיים 
אלא הציפיות שלנו מאנשים מסוימים שקרובים אלינו שכאשר הם מבטיחים להיות שם לצידינו, וברגע האמת הם מתאיידים או מחליטים להוריד את עצמם כי לא בא להם טוב מסיבות כלשהן, אז אז מרגישה שהציפיות שלך מהאדם הזה נרמסו והאמון נסדק ועל כן הקשר מתמוסס. 
ולפעמים זו דרך טובה לסנן חברות פשוט..
אני לא מהמתעמתות בעניינים כאלו, פשוט מנסה פעם פעמיים ליצור קשר ושלום על ישראל אם אין תגובה מהצד השני.


----------



## 1Shir (1/2/13)

וואו. איך את יכולה להגיד על עצמך שאת אולי אדם 
קטן ???

את אדם גדול, לדעתי - מדי!

לגבי הסיפור השני - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 מילא לא לעשות את כל זה, אבל אם לא התאים לך, למה הסכמת ???
זה לא בנאדם ששווה להיות איתך בקשר בעיני.

גם לגבי הסיפור הראשון - נראה לי מוגזם. כשאוהבים מישהו, רוצים להיות איתו ביום המרגש הזה, ושום דבר אחר לא חשוב, בטח לא משהו שטכנית ניתן לדחות (גם אם זה יגרור השלכות לא נעימות כלשהן). לא אהבתי את היחס שלה אליך, למרות שסלחת, מצטערת.

את בנאדם מדהים, יותר מדי... מקווה שלא תכעסי


----------



## riki23 (31/1/13)

תשובה 
אני חושבת שהתנהגות של אחותך מאוד ילדותית. אינך יודעת מדוע החברות שלה בחרו לא הגיע, יתכן ויש סיבות אמיתיות. וגם אם לא, מותר להן.
זכותן המלאה להחליט ליאן להגיע ולאין לא להגיע, אנחו אנשים בוגרים.
מכיוון שלאחרונה אירועים פרטיים של כל מיני אנשים 0 חברים, שכנים, קרובים רחוקים, אנשי צוות ) הפכן למטרד, למוזמנים לא נותר בירה , אלא לשקר.
וגם אם אין סיבה מוצדקת וחברה החליטה לא לבוא, זכותה מלאה, אין מה להיעלב.
זה אירוע פרטי שלך, אנשים צריכים לבוא מתוך רצון ובחירה ולא מתוך כפייה.


----------



## sweet lit (1/2/13)

הברזות מהמסיבת רווקות + מהחתונה 
מהמסיבת רווקות יומיים לפני המסיבה "חברה" אחת הודיעה לי באסמאס שהיא ועוד ה5 האחרות לא יגיעו, יקר להם פתאום למרות שידעו שהצימר עולה 200 לכל אחת. ושילמתי על כל השש בנות כי זה כבר היה מאוחר מדי לבטל או לשנות (סגרתי את זה חודש מראש). אף אחת לא הרימה טלפון, ולאסמאס הזה קיבלו תשובה שאני מאוכזבת שזה ככה ברגע האחרון ואפילו בלי להתקשר. (אין להם ילדים והן לא סטודנטיות וגרות אצל ההורים וכל יום מסעדה אחת ואפילו שניים). ולחתונה התחלתי לקבל אסמאסים יום לפני החתונה, ביטלו לי המון אנשים, אבל בסדר שזה היה יום לפני הייתי כל כך בשמיים שלא כל כך הזיז לי פשוט הייתי מוקפת באנשים, אבל מה שהרגיז זה ביום עצמו של החתונה בצהריים התחילו מלא אסמאסים והייתי צריכה לצאת לצילומים וחברות אחרות שאישרו הגעה החליטו לעשות שעות נוספות באותו היום בעבודה, ואפילו אחרי הצילומים שבדקתי רגע בטלפון הרגשתי מאוכזבת, באמת מה זה כבר יעזור לי שתודיעו ב8 בערב ביום של האירוע? ככה הלכו להן כמה חברות ואנשים שאישרו הגעה לא באו והיו כאלה שאמרו מהתחלה שלא יכולים ובסוף הפתיעו.. הייתי צריכה לא לקחת ללב את כל מה שקרה


----------



## yael rosen (1/2/13)

נקודה חשובה 
כתבתי למעלה הודעה שממנה אפשר להבין שאני ממש לא מתרגשת מכך שאנשים לא מגיעים לחתונה, אני החלטתי להתחתן ומי שרוצה מגיע, מי שלא, נפגש ביום אחר לכוס קפה ואראה לו תמונות ונתרגש יחד.

אבל - ההודעה שלך מעלה נקודה חשובה מאוד - וזה שצריך להודיע מראש!
חוסר הרגישות שמלווה הודעת ביטול יום לפני מסיבת רווקות או חתונה (במידה ואין סיבה פתאומית כמובן) מכעיס אותי שבעתיים!
ההוצאה הכספית שלך ושיברון הלב בקבלת ההודעה ממש לפני המסיבה או החתונה יכול היה להחסך, אם רק היה להם האומץ והרגישות לדבר קודם.

אז מחדדת את דעתי בנושא - אף אחד לא מחויב להגיע לחתונה, אבל גאד-דמיט תודיעו מראש!! (אלא אם כמובן חלילה יש נסיבות פתאומיות).


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/2/13)

לגמרי! 
לא מתאים למישהו להגיע? בסדר גמור, שיודיע מראש, עד כמה שניתן
איך זה עוזר לחתן והכלה לקבל SMS ביום האירוע על הברזות?

וואו, הנה מצאתי לי נושא חדש לחרדות...


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/2/13)

אוף, זה ממש לא יפה מצידם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה הקטע של לאשר ואז לא להגיע, אלא אם מדובר בנסיבות לא צפויות שצצו ברגע האחרון?
אם לא רצו להגיע- היו צריכים להודיע כבר בשלב האישורים... 
יצא לך לדבר איתם אחרי החתונה? הם התנצלו לפחות או ניסו להסביר?


----------



## sweet lit (3/2/13)

אם היו סיבות לא צפויות שצצו לא הייתי מתרגשת 
הייתי יכולה להבין, אבל זה פשוט כי אמרו שצריכות לחסוך... אנערף...
אחרי החתונה הרימו טלפון כולם למעט אחת, אמרו שיש הרבה הוצאות בזמן האחרון ובאוגוסט היו מלא חתונות הרי זה שיא העונה וכל זה..
אז אמרתי פשוט יכלתן להגיד מהתחלה ש200 שקל זה כבד ולא תגיעו.. כי זה היה פשוט נראה יד אחת שאני מקבלת אס אמ אס בשם כולן...
אני כבר לא בקשר עם אפאחת מהן, בעצם רק הצד של הבעל היו במסיבת רווקות שלי ואני מעריכה מאוד כל אחת ואחת מהן ובאמת עשו לי שמח כי ידעו שנפגעתי מהחברות האלה לשעבר.  (חברות שהיו איתי מהילדות)
רק עם אחת מהן נפגשתי פעמיים לקפה מאז וזהו היא התנצלה אבל אמרה שזה הוצאה גדולה.. הן לא מבינות כמה נפגעתי ואולי כבר לא אכפת להן. אני רציתי לתכנן את המסיבה של עצמי כי ידעתי שאף אחד לא יתכנן לי צימר עם בריכה אלא משהו פשוט יתכננו,  אז הן טענו שזה יקר מדי 200, ואני הצעתי שכל הוצאה נוספת שאם תהיה אני אשלם אלכוהול אוכל שתייה ממתקים הכל עליי רק שיבואו, אבל הן גם טענו שזה שעות שנופלות בשבת וזה להפסיד משמרת בעבודה... סתם חפרתי..  לאחת מהן באמת יש בעיה כלכלית והצעתי לה לבוא בחינם אני אשלם עליה הכל, אבל היא גם תפסיד עבודה (ככה אמרה) ואת זה לא אוכל כבר לממן .. סתם חפרתי כדי לשפוך קצת .. אבל רק את זו שיש לה בעיה כלכלית אני איכשהו יכולה להבין, כי את השאר אני לא אבין עם הכמות מסעדות והמותגים...


----------



## sweet lit (4/2/13)

אוי עכשיו אני רואה שעניתי על משהו אחר לגמרי 
אז בקשר לאורחים- הרוב הסבירו למה לא באו, שעות נוספות וכאלה, אחת אמרה שפשוט הייתה עייפה, אחת אמרה שאין לה כח לנהוג שעה וחצי.. והרבה לא הסבירו, אמרו מזל טוב וזהו. האמת שלא יכלתי להגיד משהו בקטע של אישרת הגעה אז למה לא הודעת.. כי זה לא נכון לשפוט אחרי, אולי זה סתם היה אישור בקטע של לא נעים להגיד שלא.. אני לא יודעת, מה שבטוח למדתי הרבה לקחים, ואפילו היו אנשים שהפתיעו אותי לטובה מאוד, שככה זה התאזן לי הכמות של האורחים שבאו בהפתעה איזנו לי את החורים ברוב השולחנות. אולי הבעיה שהתקשרנו לקבל אישורי הגעה כעשרה ימים לפני האירוע ולא שלושה ימים לפני, כי אולי ככה היינו יכולים לקבל תשובות יותר מדוייקות, פשוט האולם רצה עשר ימים מראש כדי שאגיד לו כמה בטוח באים...


----------



## ismeralda100 (1/2/13)

טוב, הגעתי מהראשי. אבל....קצת 
פרופורציות!
לא קראתי את כל השרשור אבל אהבתי את התגובה של 
DIVUNE
ועוד משהו קטן: אני תמיד אומרת, שבכל אי-הבנה יש 2 צדדים:
הצד הלא-מבין, והצד הלא-מובן....
תחשבי על זה. בהצלחה ומזל טוב!!
נ.ב: לא אהבתי שכתבת "היא הרווקה האחרונה שנשארה מבין החברות (מעניין למה"
-->
אני לא יודעת אם זה בציניות או לא, אבל זה ממש לא נשמע (/נקרא) טוב.


----------



## chat girl (1/2/13)

הגעתי מהראשי 
אני מבינה אותך וזה לא נחמד.
אבל, אני חושבת שזה קיצוני מאוד לנתק קשר עם מי שלא מגיע לחתונה.

אני הייתי במצב הפוך,  שפשוט לא יכלתי להגיע לחתונה של חברה מהתיכון. עידכנתי אותה חודש מראש, הגעתי למסיבת רווקות (למרות שגם זה היה מאוד לא פשוט  עבורי)
ולפי הגישה שלך - היא צריכה לא להיות בקשר איתי.

אני חושבת שחתונה זה קודם כל אירוע בשבילך ובן הזוג. 
וכל המסביב זה אקסטרות.


----------



## yulka303 (1/2/13)

לדעתי זה לא נכון להגיד שהיית במצב הפוך. 
את הודעה חודש מראש שלא תוכלי להגיע. פה מדובר במישהי שהייתה אמורה להיות מלווה (!!) ומאז פשוט מסננת בלי לדפוק חשבון..
יש הבדל בין אי יכולת להגיע מסיבה כזאת ואחרת ולהגיד את זה מראש, לבין פשוט לסנן בלי שום הסבר..


----------



## chat girl (1/2/13)

חצי מסכימה 
לגבי המלווה זה נכון שהיא לא בסדר.
אבל התגובה של אחותה מוגזמת לגמרי. היא לא פירטה אם זה אנשים שהודיעו או פשוט הבריזו.
קשה לי להאמין שבמקרה של אחותה אף אחד לא הודיע לה מראש שהוא לא יכול להגיע..


----------



## pluss22 (1/2/13)

התשובה שלי 
כנראה ששמת להם יותר מדי כסף בחתונה שלהם ועכשיו שיש להם ילדים קשה להם להחזיר. מסקנה: אסור לשים מתנה גדולה מדי.


----------



## yulka303 (1/2/13)

מכלללל השרשור הארוך הזה הגעתי למסקנה אחת 
זה לא העניין של לא להגיע (כי קורים מצבים בחיים), אלא עניין של לעשות את זה בצורה מכובדת. להודיע מראש, אפילו להסביר אם מדובר בבן אדם קרוב, ולא להחליט לסנן או לטרוח סמס יום לפני האירוע.
כל זה לא כולל כמובן מצבי חירום למיניהם.
ולכותבת - הייתי מאוד ממליצה לבחון את החברות שלכן בלי קשר לחתונה הזאת.


----------



## matilda1984 (1/2/13)

הגעתי מהראשי ו... 
מדבריך נשמע שהיחסים בינכן טעונים עוד מלפני החתונה... נשמע גם שלבחורה הזו יש בעיות בלי קשר אליך לחתונה ולחברות בינכן... מה שלא מובן לי זה מדוע בחרת דווקא בה להיות המלווה שלך, לא ברור לי מדוע לבחור לדבר כזה מישהי שמוגדרת לדבריך כ"שקרנית פתולוגית" ובכלל היא משתמעת מדבריך כאדם שלא ניתן לסמוך עליו יותר מדי... 

יחד עם זאת אני חושבת שיש הרבה צמתים בחיים בהם מתגלים החברים האמיתיים וגם אלה שעדיף להפרד מהם לשלום... 
נכון שלא נעים לגלות את זה לפני החתונה אבל בעיני עדיף כך, אני כבר מזמן הבנתי שעדיף מס' מצומצם של חברים אמיתיים מאשר מס' רב של "חברים". 
ואני גם למדתי שאפשר "להבין" הרבה דברים אבל לא כל דבר נכון לקבל לחיים שלך, אני במהלך השנים בעקבות כל מיני דברים שקרו  עשיתי בדק בית וצימצום רציני והוצאתי מהחיים שלך הרבה קשרים שלא שירתו אותי לטובה, היום אני עם כמות מצומצמת מאוד של חברים לעומת הכמות הגדולה שהיתה לי בעבר אבל האיכות שלהם עולה על הכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סתם נקודה למחשבה..


----------



## oshratush (1/2/13)

זה בדיוק מה שקרה אצלי!!!!! 
התחתנתי באוגוסט האחרון, והרבה חברות לא הגיעו, מה שהיה עצוב יותר זה שאחותי עשתה לי מסיבת רווקות, וכל אחת היה לה התירוץ שלה,  הייתה אחת  אמרה שתגיע, היא מתקשרת ב7 בערב שאמורים לפגוש אותה ב8  אומרת לאחותי שהיא לא תבוא כי אלק היה לה "וירוס", היא בכלל הלכה עם חברה אחרת להופעה של יהודית רביץ.. לחתונה היא הגיעה אבל לא ממש היה אכפת לי מעצם נוכחותה. אנשים שהייתי בחתונות שלהם התעלמו מעצם קיומי, ולא הגיעו בכלל...כל אחד והתירוץ שלו, אחת בעלה פתאום עשה לה הפתעה לטוס לחו"ל יומיים לפני, אחת אחרת, פתאום נולד להם תינוק ברית בדיוק ביום של החתונה......כל אחד עם התירוץ שלו. הייתה אחת ניסיתי לתפוס אותה כמה פעמים, בגלל שאני סטודנטית לרפואה בסלובקיה, ולא לכל הארועים יכולתי ללכת אבל מי שיכולתי באתי או אמא באה, לא ענתה לי בכוונה...... אנשים מגעילים ולא אכפתיים, אבל אני יודעת בדיוק מי הם חבריי כעת , זה עשה לי שיעור גדול לחיים.......מתוך 70 אנשים "שהיו" אמורים לבוא באו אולי 38...
אבל ה38 הם היו חברים טובים שאני מעריכה אותם מאוד מהלב, מי שלא בא הפסיד כי הייתה חתונה מקסימה וכיפית....
בקיצור קבלי חיבוק חם ומזל טוב!!!!!!!! המון מזל טוב!!!!!!! תהיה לך חתונה כיפית ושמחה מבלי הטובה של האנשים האלה!! הם סתם כפויים!!


----------



## yulka303 (1/2/13)

אני מצטערת, אבל "פתאום נולד להם תינוק"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
נדמה לי שזה "תירוץ" די מוצדק להעדר


----------



## Bobbachka (1/2/13)




----------



## olsy123 (1/2/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (2/2/13)

והם עוד החליטו ללכת לברית ולא לחתונה! 
נורא חצופים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אולי הם דווקא כעסו עליה, כי ברוב חוצפתה היא התחתנה במקום להגיע לברית של הבן שלהם?

לא יפה...


----------



## oshratush (5/2/13)

לא שופטת אף אחד אבל זה לא היה בדיוק ככה... 
קודם כל אם נולד תינוק וסיכוי שיש ברית יודעים 8 ימים מראש... אז יכלה להודיע 8 ימים מראש שאולי לא תוכל להגיע כי יש ברית.
אבל לא יום לפני. אבל אני לא שופטת אף אחד והרבה תירצו תרוצים....ומי שלא תירץ היה כיף!!!!


----------



## oshratush (5/2/13)

ולצורך החידוד 
זה בכלל לא הייתה ברית שלה, הבחורה לא נשואה של בת דודה שלה או משהו כזה, עדיין יודעים 8 ימים מראש ואפשר לומר שאולי להגיע מאשר להגיד כן כן כן להתלהב ויום לפני להגיד לא בצורה שנשמעת קצת מתחמקת.
והגיחוך הזה עליי שלכם לא היה מובן האמת היא.


----------

